# Hello! New and ready to learn!



## MadisonandMice (May 11, 2019)

Hello! I decided to to join this forum because I have been considering opening a Mousery. Of course, it will be several years before I can do this, but that means I have plenty of time to research. There is not a single Mousery that I have found that is within around 300 miles from where I live, and we are left with getting feeders/ pet store mice, which end up having terrible genetics, and I hate suddenly losing a mouse after 6 months due to something that just popped up overnight. Mice are also very unpopular as pets where I live, and I am always met with a negative reaction when I tell people that I have mice. I was even in a pet store once, and I was looking at the mice, and I said "awww", because this super cute little dude stuck his little head out of an igloo, and it was adorable, and this guy was walking by, and he gave me this look like I was gum on the bottom of his shoe because I said a mouse was cute! So, my hopes are to provide healthy, ethical mice to my area, and to educate the public on mice and how sweet and awesome they can be! I currently have five girls, named Pepper, Pheobe, Iris, Tulip, and my newest mouse Mrs. Frisby, who was recently adopted from a rescue. Thanks!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome and congratulations to all the mice! I hope you are successful with your mousery.


----------

